# Anyone in the Taneytown, Maryland area.. Nice Roadmaster on ebay local pick up..not mine



## bikesnbuses (Apr 7, 2020)

1940s Roadmaster 26 inch mans Bicycle,Original  | eBay
					

In very good original condition. I believe it is a 1941,but am not sure. Skip tooth sprockets. Curved fender braces. ND rear hub. The top of the headlight has been repainted. Tires are chain tread in very good condition.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Walter Powell (Apr 7, 2020)

Sold; to me. Nicest unmolested original Prewar Roadmaster I've seen like forever. And it's only 40 minute drive from me. Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 7, 2020)

Walter Powell said:


> Sold; to me. Nicest unmolested original Prewar Roadmaster I've seen like forever. And it's only 40 minute drive from me. Winner winner chicken dinner.



NICE!!!!!Wish it were close to me..Nice bike! Congratulations!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 7, 2020)

Nice bike but post war.


Walter Powell said:


> Sold; to me. Nicest unmolested original Prewar Roadmaster I've seen like forever. And it's only 40 minute drive from me. Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 7, 2020)

Rear facing drop out is post war?


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes


BFGforme said:


> Rear facing drop out is post war?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2020)

No dropstand ears either. Still a very nice bike! Congrats!


----------



## Walter Powell (Apr 7, 2020)

Information from The Cabe is priceless. Thanks all.


----------



## Walter Powell (Apr 9, 2020)

J66893 Cw  March 1948 to June 1949.


----------



## skiptooth (Apr 10, 2020)

Great find  !  and great work guys Walter has the right info ! nice 3 gill slim tank model  congrats Walter..


----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2020)

Easy CWC post war giveaway, ribbed seat clamp ( late 40's > ) & chain guard bolts thru frame in rear! and CWC ( among others ) used rear facing dropouts & skiptooth till mid 50's!, oh ya, no dropstand ears!


----------

